# Age of Mythology Gold Edition + Titans?



## 2515 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Qualcosa sa dove posso scaricare la Gold Editions e la Titans in lingua italiana? (non da torrent)


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Giugno 2013)

Ho letto solo ora questo topic, comunque su gamersgate era in offerta qualche mese fa.


----------

